# Santa pod on sunday



## stumpy90

Anyone else going to the Fast show on sunday at Santa pod? 
I'll be the guy walking round looking like a japanese tourist trying out my new camera. Say hi if you see me.


----------



## ITSonlyREECE

I'm going :wave:


----------



## Kimo

I live down the road

Won't be going though as its a depressing dump :lol:


----------



## Pittsy

Noisy too eh Kimo?


----------



## Kimo

Pittsy said:


> Noisy too eh Kimo?


Not literally down the road, live in a nearby town

It's just full of clueless staff and pot holes


----------



## alfajim

ooh a local detailingworlder. i'm in rushden.
fell out with santa pod when they started charging more for non japanese cars @ japshow


----------



## Dannbodge

I lost all faith when I went to tfs a few years ago.
5 hours to get in and about the same to get out


----------



## Kimo

alfajim said:


> ooh a local detailingworlder. i'm in rushden.
> fell out with santa pod when they started charging more for non japanese cars @ japshow


I am

Near kettering


----------



## Kimo

Dannbodge said:


> I lost all faith when I went to tfs a few years ago.
> 5 hours to get in and about the same to get out


The same one I went to where it got waterlogged and cars were stuck everywhere? :lol:


----------



## gavlar1200

Northampton here, but still not going. The fast show is a bit chavvy for me.


----------

